# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  السير الطبيعي للحمل‎

## ابو عوده

الحمل مرحلة مهمة في حياة المرآة، يعطيها منزلة مرموقة في المجتمع، ويمنحها الكثير من الخصائص الإيجابية.
كثيرة هي الأسئلة التي تطرح حول الحمل من قبل المرأة الحامل نفسها وممن هم حولها.

أولاً: كيف ومتى يشخص الحمل..
انقطاع الطمث هو أول علامات الحمل، و لكنه لا يكفي لإثبات التشخيص، فقد ينقطع الطمث لأسباب أخرى ليس لها علاقة بالحمل، كما أن بعض النزوفات غير الطبيعّية، التي قد تحصل ببداية الحمل، توهم المرآة بأن طمثها لم ينقطع، مما يؤخرّ من إعطاء التشخيص الدقيق، والذي يبقى إحدى مهمات الطبيب. 
مدة الحمل
الحمل الطبيعي الإنساني مدته الوسطية 39 أسبوع. أو 9 أشهر كاملة
عندما نبدأ العد من أول يوم من أخر طمث، و افتراضا أن الأباضة حصلت باليوم الرابع عشر من الدورة الطمثية
يكون موعد الولادة بعد نهاية الاسبوع 41.
أن كان العد بالأشهر. نبدأ بتاريخ بداية الحمل. أي اليوم الرابع عشر عندما تكون الدورة منتظمة. و يكون تاريخ الولادة بعد نهاية الشهر التاسع.

عندما تكون الدورة غير منتظمةـ ينصح بالاعتماد على التصوير بالصدىـ أيكوغرافي، لتحديد عمر الحمل. شرط أجراء الفحص خلال الأسابيع الـ 12 الأولى من الحمل. بعد ذلك تحديد عمر الحمل بالايكو غير أكيد.
متى يبدأ الحمل استنادا للدورة الطمثية
أسهل طريقة يمكنك بها معرفة تاريخ إباضاتك و مشاكلها
متى يحصل الحمل، و كيف يشخص



ثانيا: الأعراض الرئيسيّة للحمل.. 

1-الثلث الأول من الحمل... 

- غياب الدورة الطمثيّة.
- ارتفاع حرارة الجسم في الصباح، فوق الـ 37 درجو مئوية. 
- الشعور بالغثيان والإقياء أحياناً.
- تضخم الثديين المصاحب ببعض الألم.
- اشتهاء لأنواع معينة من الطعام.
ـ الشعور بالنعاس والخمول.

2-الثلث الثاني من الحمل... 

ـ توقف الغثيان والإقياء.
ـ يبدأ البطن بالانتفاخ والظهور.
ـ يبدأ الشعور بحركة الجنين.
ـ قد تظهر مادة سائلة عند الضغط على الثدي.

3- الثلث الثالث من الحمل...

ـ شعور واضح بحركة الجنين. 
ـ ظهور وانتفاخ واضح للبطن.
ـ صعوبة الحركة والتعب عند بذل مجهود. 
ـ ألم في الظهر.
ـ رغبة متكررة في التبول.

ثالثا: زيادة الوزن أثناء الحمل...
زيادة الوزن أثناء الحمل من الأمور التي تشغل بال أي حامل، وجزء أساسي من الفحص الطبي للمرأة الحامل، قياس وزنها بشكل منتظم ودوري عند كل زيارة للطبيب المختص. 
وعلى الرغم من أن زيادة الوزن تبدأ مع بداية الحمل، إلا أنها قليلة الأهمية في أشهر الحمل الأولى، ويلاحظ أحيانا انخفاضا في الوزن بسبب الإقياء، واضطراب الرغبة في تناول الطعام.

علما أن زيادة الوزن ضمن الحدود المقبولة، تعتبر مؤشرا جيدا على صحة الحامل، أما زيادته الكبيرة، فهي دليل على وجود حالة مرضية، تحتاج لعناية خاصة.

من الصعب إعطاء رقم محدد لهذه الزيادة التي تختلف من إمرآة لأخرى ، وبشكل عام يمكن القول، أن زيادة كيلوغرام واحد بالشهر أو 12 كيلو خلال أشهر الحمل التسعة، هو دليل على صحة الحمل والحامل ، وغالباً ما يكتسب نصف هذا الوزن الزائد في الأشهر الثلاثة الأخيرة من الحمل.

تتوزع هذه الزيادة بين الجنين وملحقاته من جهة، والأم من جهة أخرى. القسم الأكبر من هذه الزيادة ينجم عن احتباس السوائل، والذي يعمل على تمدد دم الحامل، لتتوفر منه كمية كبيرة مما يؤمن للجنين، ضروريات نموّه من غذاء وأوكسجين.
هذه السوائل المحتبسة يجب أن تتوزع بتوازن ما بين الدورة الدمويّة، والسوائل الخلويّة بمختلف أنسجة الجسم، واحتباس هذه السوائل بمختلف أنسجة الجسم يؤدي إلى انتفاخها، مما يؤدي بالتالي إلى انتفاخ وجه المرآة الحامل وأطرافها.
تقوم الكليتين أثناء الحمل بمهمّة حبس السوائل، وتوزيعها بشكل متوازن بين الدورة الدمويّة و مختلف أنسجة الجسم، ولا تشكل السمنة الحقيقيّة أي الشحوم المختزنة ، سوى جزء صغير من زيادة الوزن هذه . 

وعلى سبيل المثل عندما يزيد وزن المرأة بمقدار 12 كغ، يمكن القول أن هذه الزيادة تتوزع بشكل تقريبي على الوجه التالي :



من الطبيعي إذاً أن تفقد المرآة بعد الولادة كل الوزن الزائد المتعلق بالحمل، وتبقى فقط مشكلة السمنة الحقيقيّة، والتي تتمثل بالدهون التي اختزنت في خلاياها الشحمية، بسبب زيادة كمية استهلاكها من الطعام أثناء الحمل.

نذكر أن زيادة الوزن هذه تختلف من سيدة لأخرى، و عند نفس السيدة من حمل لآخر. فلا تقلقي أن لاحظت بأن صديقتك قد تزايد وزنها بشكل مختلف عنك..

رابعا: تغذية الحامل...
كما ذكرنا أعلاه، الزيادة المعتدلة بالوزن هي دليل على صحة الحامل، والزيادة المفرطة قد تعود إما للإفراط في تناول الطعام والتي قد يصعب التخلص منها، أو لزيادة احتباس السوائل نظراً لاختلال عمل الكليتين . 
حاجة الجنين للغذاء محدودة، وهي لا تعني مطلقت أن على الحامل أن تتناول من الغذاء ما يكفي لشخصين. الحاجة الحقيقيّة للجنين تكمن في نوعيّة الغذاء، الذي يجب أن تتناوله الحامل، بحيث يكون غذاءً متنوعا ومتكاملا. 
ويحتاج الجنين بشكل أساسي إلى ...

1- البروتينات:
تدخل البروتينات في تركيب القسم الأكبر من أعضاء الجنين. وتتوفر في: 
ـ اللحوم ( مختلف المنتجات الحيوانيّّة ) حاولي أن لا يكون اللحم كثير الدهن
ـا لأسماك، تذكري أن السمك يحوي ايضاً على الفيتامين د.
ـ الحليب ومشتقاته، اعتادي أن تشربي على الأقل كأس من الحليب كل يوم. أن كنت لا تحبين الحليب، حاولي إدخاله بباقي الأكلات. 
ـ كما تتوفر في البقول ومشتقاتها. الفاصولية، البزيلاء، و العدس هي مواد غنية بالبروتينات النباتية.

2- الكالسيوم: 
يدخل الكالسيوم في تركيب العظام ويشكل عنصر أساسي في نموّ الجنين واستقلابه قبل وبعد الولادة. 
ويوجد الكالسيوم في الحليب ومشتقاته، وفي بعض الفواكه والخضروات ( مثل البروكولي )، ويوجد أيضا في البذور ( كالسمسم مثلا ).

3- فيتامين "د":
له دور أساسي في عملية امتصاص جسم الحامل والجنين للكالسيوم، وبدونه لن تستفيد هي وجنينها من الكالسيوم الذي تحصل عليه من الغذاء، مما يؤدي نقص فيتامين "د" إلى إصابة الجنين عند ولادته بالإختلاج والرجفان بسبب نقص نسبة الكالسيوم في دمه.
يصنع الجسم فيتامين "د" عند تعرضه للشمس بشكل كافٍ، كما يعطى بشكل دوائي في حالات نقص التعرض للشمس كما هي الحال عند المحجبات أو عندما يطول فصل الشتاء، إلا أن أضرار زيادة جرعات فيتامين "د" أكثر من فوائدها، لهذا فاستشارة الطبيب هنا معهمة، لتحديد مدى حاجة الحامل لهذا الفيتامين والجرعة المناسبة منه. 

4- الحديد وحمض الفوليك:
تدخل هاتين المادتين في تركيب الكريات الحمراء، ونقصهما يؤدي لفقر الدم عند الحامل، كما أن نقص حمض الفوليك الشديد قد يسبب الإجهاض، وتشوهات الجهاز العصبي عند الجنين.
يتوفر الحديد في الخضار الورقية والكبد والبيض والشوكولا وبعض البقول ( مثل العدس الكامل ).
ويتوفر حمض الفوليك في الخضروات الطرية والفواكه.
غالبا ماتحتاج الحامل لتناول هاتين المادتين بشكل دوائي نظرا لحاجة الجنين لاستهلاك كميات كبيرة منهما.

ثابري على تناول الفواكه و الخضار، طرية أو مجمدة، و لكن حاولي أن لا تطبخيها لفترة طويلة حتى لا تفقد مركباتها الأساسية و خاصة فيتامين س.

تذكري أن الفيتامين س هو ضروري لأمتصاص الحديد.



مكبرة

ينصح بعض أخصائيين التغذية، بتناول مادة الفلور اعتقادًا منهم بأنها تساعد الطفل على بناء أسنان صحيحة، هذه النظريّة لم تثبت علميّاً بشكل قاطع، في حين ينتقدها البعض الأخر، بحجّة أن زيادة كميّة الفلور في الغذاء، قد تخفف من امتصاص الأغذية الأخرى مثل الحديد والكالسيوم.

الخبز و المعجنات و البطاطا و الرز:
تضم هذه المواد الغذائية كمية كبيرة من الألياف و الفيتامين ب، تذكري أن الألياف مفيدة لمكافحة الإمساك. 

الذبدة و السمنة و الزيوت مثل زيت الزيتون و الزيت النباتي بالشحوم و الفيتامينات التي تحتاجين إلى جرعة متوازنة منها.

لا تنسي أن الشهية هي أكبر دليل على الحالة الصحية الجيدة



خامسا: التغيرات التي تظهر على جسم الحامل... 
يغيّر الحمل مظهر المرآة بشكل كبير، و تشمل هذه التغيرات مختلف أعضاء جسدها.

1-الجلد : 
الجلد هو أحد أعضاء الجسم التي تستجيب للإفرازات الهرمونيّة ، فيختلف مظهره بين النساء والرجال، ويفقد نضارته عند سن اليأس، وفي الحمل تزداد كميّة الهرمونات المفرزة، مما يغيّر من الشكل الظاهر للجلد، فيزداد اصطباغه ويظهر على الوجه في بعض الأحيان ما يسمى بـ "قناع الحمل"، وهو عبارة عن بقع غامقة تظهر على وجه السيدة الحامل فتظهر وكأنها تضع قناعا( كما هو واضح في الصورة). تتفاقم الحالة لدى تعرض المرأة الحامل للشمس، وغالبا ما تعود الأمور لطبيعاها بعد الولادة، وقد تظهر أيضا بعض البثور والتحسسات الجلديّة والتي تختفي عادة بعد الولادة.



كما قد يظهر أثناء الحمل خط غامق على جدار البطن من العانة إلى السرة. هذا أمر طبيعي يختفي بعد الولادة.

ونظرا لزيادة حساسية جلد الوجه في هذه الفترة، يجب الحذر من الكريمات ومواد التجميل ذات النوعية الرديئة، والتي تخرش البشرة، ورغم أنه من الضروري أن تتعرض الحامل لأشعة الشمس، لتأمين احتياجاتها من فيتامين "د"، لكن عليها ألا تتعرض لها لفترة طويلة، وبشكل مباشر حتى لا تتأذى بشرتها وخاصة بشرة الوجه، من الأشعة فوق البنفسيجة.
يتعرض الجلد أيضا للجفاف، فيفقد مطاطيته ومرونته و يتشقق،، تتوضع هذه التشققات بشكل رئيسي على البطن و الثديين و أعلى الأرداف. ويزيد من وطأة هذه التشققات، تمطط الجلد الزائد والناجم عن كبر حجم الرحم واحتباس السوائل.

يمكن الوقايّة من هذه التشققات، بتدليك الجلد بالكريمات المرطبة والمغذية للبشرة، منذ بداية الشهر الثالث للحمل، هذه الإجراءات إن لم تمنع ظهور التشققات، تخفف على الأقل من حدتها ومن اصطباغها باللون الداكن.

2-الشعر :
مثله مثل الجلد يستجيب للإفرازات الهرمونيّة، فيجف، ولحسن الحظ هذه التغيرات مؤقتة وتعود الأمور لطبيعتها بعد الولادة.

قد تعاني السيدة الحامل من تساقط الشعر أثناء الحمل، أو بعد الولادة. تذكري أن هذه الحالة هي أمر طارئ و يعود الشعر للنمو بعد الولادة

أن كنت معتادة على صبغ شعرك، أعرفي أن الشعر المصبوغ قد يميل إلى الاخضرار أثناء الحمل، فلا تقلقي. حاولي أن تتأكدي أن المادة التي تصبغين بها يمكن استعمالها أثناء الحمل. من المفروض أن تشير دور التجميل إلى هذا الأمر.

قد تلاحظين أيضا بأن أظافرك تتبدل فتصبح سميكة و تنمو بسرعة أكبر. يعود هذا إلى التبدلات الهرمونية أثناء الحمل.


3-الثديين:
ازدياد حجم الثديين وتضخمهما هي إحدى علامات الحمل، وهي ناجمة عن النمو 2الضروري لتحضيريهما لعملية الرضاعة، تنصح المرأة بارتداء اللباس المناسب والمتلائم مع زيادة الحجم هذه، والكفيل بحمل الثديين حتى لا ينهدلان. 

كما يصبح لون الحلمات أكثر اغمقاقاً.

هذا الانهدال فضلاً عن إزعاجه الجمالي بالمستقبل، يسبب الآلام بعضلات الصدر التي لم تتعوّد بعد على تحمّل وزن الثديين الزائد، كما تنصح الحامل بإجراء التمارين الرياضيّة الكفيلة بتقوية هذه العضلات، وعلى الأخص إن كانت تنوي إرضاع طفلها.
قد تلاحظ الحامل سيلان سائل حليبي من ثدييها، هذا شيء طبيعي و لا يستدعي سوى النظافة الموضعّية.

4-جدار البطن :
يتألف جدار البطن الأمامي من العضلات التي تتوجه بشكل شاقولي من أسفل الصدر إلى الحوض، وظيفة هذه العضلات إسناد الرحم، حتى لا يسقط للأمام عندما تقف الحامل .
في الحالة العاديّة متانة هذه العضلات كافية للقيام بوظيفتها، وارتداء الحزام الذي يقوم بدعمها هو من الأخطاء الشائعة، حيث يحرم الحزام هذه العضلات من العمل، فتضمر مثلها مثل أي عضلة تفقد وظيفتها. وحتى لا ينهدل جدار البطن ويتدلى مع تكرر عدد مرات الحمل، تنصح السيدة بعد الولادة بإجراء التمارين الرياضيّة الكفيلة بتقوية هذه العضلات، والأفضل هو إجراء المعالجة الفيزيائّية بيدِ خبيرة في هذا المجال .

5-الأطراف السفليّة :
يتمركز ثقل الحامل على الأرجل مما يسبب انتفاخها، كما تصاب أرجل الحامل بالانتفاخ بسبب احتباس السوائل، وتميل هذه السوائل بحكم الجاذبيّة للتجمع بالمناطق السفليّة من الجسم. 

تجنبي أن تبقي واقفة لفترة طويلة. و حاولي أن ترفعي أرجلك عندما تجلسين أو تستلقين. و حركي أرجلك باستمرار. 

الانتفاخ هو علامة مرضيّة عندما يترافق مع ارتفاع التوتر الشرياني - ضغط الدم - ومع وجود الزلال في البول، و عندما يترافق مع انتفاخ بالوجه.بهذه الحالة تصبح استشارة الطبيب ومراقبة لضغط الدم طوال فترة الحمل أمر ضروري. 

سادسا:إزعاجات الحمل...
الحمل هذه المهمّة المقدسة التي سلّمت للمرآة، لا يمكن إتمامه دون بعض الصعوبات، و خير وسيلة لمجابهة هذه الصعوبات هي المعرفة المسبقة بها، دون أن يعني الأمر أن كل النساء ستعاني من جميع الصعوبات التي سنتحدث عنها.

1- الغثيان والإقياء:
هي أولى علامات الحمل، وتختلف بشدتها من امرأة لأخرى، قد تبدأ من أوائل الحمل ويجب أن تتوقف مع نهاية الشهر الثالث ). التقيؤ بنهاية الحمل هو علامة مرضّية تستوجب استشارة الطبيب ( . تلعب العوامل النفسية دوراً مهماً بظهور هذه الأعراض وبشدة وطأتها. ويمكن للطبيب بأن ينصح بعدة وسائل علاجّية فعّالة.

2- عُسر الهضم:
من الشائع أن تعاني المرأة الحامل من الاضطرابات الهضميّة مثل انتفاخ البطن، الغازات، حرقة المعدة ... تعود هذه الاضطرابات للضغط الذي يمارسه الرحم على جهاز الهضم، ولتباطؤ الحركات اللاإرادية للأمعاء، والتي تقوم بتفريغه من بقايا الطعام. يمكن التخفيف من هذه الاضطرابات باختيار أنواع الطعام التي تساعد على الهضم، وتجنب الاستخدام المفرط للبهارات والتوابل، كما تنصح الحامل بعدم الاستلقاء بعد الوجبة مباشرةً، أو وضع وسادة تحت ظهرها، كما يمكن للطبيب أن ينصحها باستعمال عدة مركبات دوائّية تخفّف من هذه الأعراض. تكرار الشعور بحموضة المعدة، يدلّ على صعود عصارتها الحامضة إلى المري، وإن لم تعالج هذه الحرقة فقد تسبب الأذى للمري.

يمكن التخفيف من حدة الأمر بتوزيع الأكل على عدة وجبات خفيفة. و بتجنب الأكل الحاد و البهارات و التوابل. كأس من الحليب فبل النوم يفيد، و أن تفاقمت الحالة يمكنك أن تسألي طبيبك الذي ينصحك بعدة أدوية

3- الإمساك:
يعود أيضاً لتباطؤ حركة الأمعاء، وهو شائع جداً أثناء الحمل، يمكن مكافحته بإتباع بعض النصائح الصحيّة، مثل تناول الخضار والفواكه الغنيّة بالألياف، وبشرب كأس من الماء البارد كل يوم صباحاً فور الاستيقاظ، لا يجوز الانتظار حتى تتفاقم الحالة، ويجب أن تحاول الحامل الخروج كل يوم لممارسة رياضة المشي، حتى إن لم تشعر بالرغبة بذلك، كما لايجوز تناول المليّنات بشكل عفوي دون رأي الطبيب.

النظام الغذائي المناسب الغني بالألياف ـ خبز كامل، معجنات، فواكه و خضار. مع الإكثار من شرب الماء هو خير وسيلة لمكافحة هذا الأمر المزعج. 

4- الاضطرابات البوليّة:
تعاني الحامل غالباً من تكرار الرغبة في التبوّل، هذا يعود لضغط رأس الجنين على المثانة، ولا ضرر منها. 

يمكن أن يحث العكس، أي أن الحاجة للتبول تظهر في بداية الحمل و تخف فيما بعد. يعود هذا لكون الرحم محبوس بالحوض بالبادية فيضيق المكان على المثانة. و لكن مع تقدم الحمل يخرج الرحم من الحوض فيسهل الأمر.

يجب الانتباه بأن هذه الرغبة، لا تترافق مع حرقة في البول والتي تدلّ على وجود إلتهاب في جهاز البول، والشائع حصوله أثناء الحمل والذي يحتاج لعلاج خاص.

5- آلام وانتفاخ الأرجل:
أرجل الحامل وأطرافها السفلّية هما مصدر لمعاناتها في نهاية الحمل، السبب يعود لأنهما يحملان الوزن الزائد للحامل، وهما المكان المفضّل لتجمّع السوائل المحتبسة، ويزيد من وطأة الأمر توسع الأوردة وظهور العروق " الدوالي "، لأن الدم يجد صعوبة في العودة في الطريق الصاعد إلى أعلى، نظراً للضغط الزائد الناجم عن الرحم و محتوى الحمل والذي يعيق عمل الأوردة، و من النادر ألا تشعر الحامل بثقل الأرجل وآلامها وانتفاخها وتشنجاتها.

تنصح الحامل بالتمدد وبرفع أرجلهاإلى أعلى بمساعدة وسائد مثلا عند النوم، قد تحسّن المركبات الدوائية المقويّة للعَود الوريدي من الأمر، وإن تفاقمت الحالة ينصح بلبس الجوارب الخاصّة بـ " دوالي الساقين "، شرط أن لا تحتوي على مطاط يضغط على الفخذ ويعصره بقوة، علما أنه يجب ارتداء هذه " الجوارب " منذ بداية النهار وقبل النزول من السرير، كما يجب الحرص دائما على ارتداء أحذية مريحة، وتجنب الأحذية ذات الكعب العالي، والامتناع عن الجلوس بوضيعة وضع رجل فوق أخرى، وبهذا يمكن الحد من اتساع الأوردة، وتفادي ظهور " دوالي الساقين " وتفاقم الحالة. 

المشي يقوي من عضلات الأرجل، ويساعد العود الوريدي، ولكن يجب الحذر عند وجود حالة حمل مع علامات تهديد بالولادة المبكرة، كما يجب تجنب المشي في درجات الحراة المرتفعة والجو الحار.

البواسير هي عبارة عن توسعات وريديّة "دوالي" بفتحة الشرج، مثلها مثل دوالي الأرجل ودوالي الفرج يشيع حدوثها أثناء الحمل وغالباً ما تختفي بعد الولادة.

قد تسبب حكة أو الم و قد تنزف. 

و قد يتفاقم الأمر عندما تترافق مع الأمساك، نظرا للضغط الذي تمارسه الأمعاء الممتلئة على العود الوريدي.

يمكن علاجها بمسهلات العود الوريدي، عن طريق الفم أو بشكل مراهم موضعية. اسألي طبيبك عن الأمر.

يفضل تجنب أي عمل جراحي على هذه الدوالي أثناء الحمل، ونادرا ما تحتاج البواسير لشق جراحي عندما تتخثرّ.

6- آلام الظهر:
تنجم آلام الظهر عن ارتخاء أربطة العامود الفقري، وعن زيادة انحنائه للأمام تحت ثقل الرحم والحمل، كما تؤدي هذه الحالة أيضاً في بعض الأحيان، إلى الضغط على العصب الوركي مما يسبب آلما فيه. أفضل وسيلة لمكافحة هذه الآلام هي الراحة، ويجب الحذر من أن قسماً كبيراً من الأدوية المسكنة للألم، لا ينصح باستعمالها أثناء الحمل "من مسكنات الألم المسموح بها مشتقات الباراسيتامول".


الرسمة مكبرة


7- التعب و ضيقة النفس:
يحدث هذا في نهاية الحمل، وخاصة إذا ماحدث نقص في غذاء الحامل، أو إزداد وزنها بشكل كبير، ومن المتعارف عليه أن الحامل تنصح دائما إذا ما كانت حالتها تسمح وسير حملها صحيح بالمحافظة على نشاط حركي منتظم، مما يساعدها على تخطي هذه المرحلة.

أن كنت تعملين خلال النهار فحاولي أن تأخذي حقك من الراحة أثناء الليل. اذهبي لسريرك باكرا. لا تترددي بأخذ قيلولة أن أمكن. لا تترددي بطلب العون من الأهل و الأقرباء و تجنبي الأعمال المنزلية و الإرهاق الغير مجدي. 

التعب المستمر قد يكون ناتج عن فقر الدم، يمكن لطبيبك أن ينصحك بأجراء تحليل الدم للتأكد من الأمر و تناول الأدوية الحاوية على مركبات الحديد.

تشعر الحامل أحياناً بالدوخة والدوار، ويعود هذا لنقص ضغط الدم المفاجئ أو لانخفاض معدل السكّر في الدم. 

ينصح بالراحة، و توزيع وجبات الطعام على أكثر من 3 مرات في اليوم، وعدم قيادة السيارة عندما تتكرر هذه الحالة تجنباً لحوادث السير، ولا بأس من ذكر هذا للطبيب.

8- النعاس والأرق:
يزداد الشعور بالنعاس في بداية الحمل، وهذا يعود لهرمون البروجسترون، على الحامل أن تأخذ حقها من ساعات النوم باليل، و لا بأس من قيلولة أثناء النهار.

في حين أن حركات الجنين بالنصف الثاني تؤرق نوم الحامل، لا ينصح بالأدويّة المنوّمة إلا عند الضرورة الماسّة. يمكن تناول كأس من الحليب الساخن الذي قد يساعد على النوم. أو أخذ حمام ساخن. تجنبي الضوء المبهر. و استمعي لموسيقا ناعمة.

أن رغبت بالاستلقاء بالحمام، تأكدي من وجود أحد بالمنزل يمكنه أن يساعدك للقيام من البانيو. و انتبهي أن حركتك الصعبة قد تسبب لك التزحلق و السقوط.

كما أن الأرق قد يكون ناتج عن انشغال الفكر و القلق من الخطوات القادمة. أو لعدم تمكنك من إيجاد الوضعية المريحة بالسرير. اطلبي العون ممن هم حولك.



9- الضائعات المهبليّة:
تزيد إفرازات المهبل أثناء الحمل، نظرا لزيادة الإفرازات الهرمونيّة، هذ الإفرازات المهبلية هي أمر طبيعي ولا تحتاج سوي للنظافة الخارجيّة، يجب تجنّب إدخال المواد المنظّفة إلى داخل جوف المهبل "وهو ما يسمى التواليت الداخلي". تعتبر هذه الضائعات مرضيّة فقط:
عندما تترافق برائحة مزعجة 
أو بحكة فرجيّة أو حرقة مهبليّة،
أو عندما يكون لونها غريبا، أو أصفراً
أو عندما تكون غزيرة
فتستحق استشارة الطبيب.

نظافة الفرج أمر مهم. و لكن من الخارج. و انتبهي لعدم استعمال الصابون المخرش. تحتاجين لصابون طبي معقم فقط بحالة وجود التهابات. لنظافتك اليومية استعملي صابون خفيف ذو حموضة متعادلة 

لا تنسي أن اللباس الداخلي قد يتبلل بسرعة نتيجة المفرزات الطبيعية، يمكنك أن تستعملي فوطة صحية تتبدل عدة مرات بالنهار

----------


## باريسيا

يسلمو اديك على الموضوع الرائع 

ويعطيك الف عافيه على الملعومات الوافيه 

بانتظار جديدك

----------

